# Replacing Chain Link Fence Gate Post



## Archena (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi! New girl's first post!


I have an older kennel that needs two gate posts replaced (6 ft). They are both in the concrete pad. I don't want to put a lot of money into having it repaired but I need to stabilize it for at least 6 - 8 months. 

I'm pretty certain I'll have to hire someone - which is more headache since my (only a mother could love them) mutts will have to be kenneled during repair (most people prefer to work without dog teeth in them anywhere... sigh...). I doubt I am strong enough to do the work myself (that and it's 100F out there!). The yard fencing is in worse shape than the kennel - theoretically, fencing works much better when it actually encloses the whole yard (not kidding) and the gate doesn't have a dog sized gap in it (also not kidding) so I won't be staying here very much longer.

Any ideas? Will they have to damage the pad to get the posts out? I really don't want to pay for masonry work if it can be avoided.

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to House Repair Talk. Post a pic of the area you are talking about if you can.


----------



## Archena (Aug 1, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Welcome to House Repair Talk. Post a pic of the area you are talking about if you can.



Thanks! 

I don't have a digital camera and I'm just taking in my last disposable today. It'll be a couple weeks before I can post a pic. My current priority is the AC anyway so I'll post it when I can.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome...
the first thing that comes to mind is to have them cut off near the concrete and see if you can find a pipe to closely fit inside the pipe (as support) and have new pipe slid over this and welded.  Not the best idea, but should last at least as long as you are going to be there.  Good luck!


----------



## Archena (Aug 6, 2011)

Johnboy555 said:


> Welcome...
> the first thing that comes to mind is to have them cut off near the concrete and see if you can find a pipe to closely fit inside the pipe (as support) and have new pipe slid over this and welded.  Not the best idea, but should last at least as long as you are going to be there.  Good luck!




Hi,

Thanks! That's similar to what I'd thought about but has a better chance of working (I was really trying to avoid having to restretch the fabric). I'll take a good look in the base this evening when I can work outside for more than two minutes! (It's a little warm out there... 90F warm and climbing...).

Thanks again!

-A


----------



## Archena (Aug 28, 2011)

Just when you thought it was safe to get into the thread (yes, bad Jaws pun).

Pics, as promised:




Middle post (forgot this one).




Outer door




Interior door




Second view, interior door




Top view, interior door.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can take the cap off the top maybe you could just drop in a chunk of 1" pipe so it would be in your pipe and in the hole in the concrete.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 29, 2011)

What neal said makes the most sense to me as well. This way you won't have to bust up concrete and make a huge mess. 

Drop a smaller pipe into the chunk remaining in the concrete, cement it in and slide the pole over the top. Once this pole is in place, you may wish to fill it with concrete as well. Try to keep it off the sides of the pipe and drop it as close to center as possible so it doesn't gum up the sides.

Not the best illustration, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Womandoingmansjob (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you get the post fixed?  I would also go with the pipe on the inside of the broken post, but if that does not work, I would suggest putting a post in outside the concrete and adding a little bit more fence.


----------



## Fence4ndspacer (Jul 19, 2014)

If your dog kennel was installed in a cement slab base, it may be a kennel installed by a contractor or individual using regular fencing materials as opposed to one of those dog kennel panel kits. If this is the case the gate posts may be the regular 2 3/8" posts as opposed to the smaller rail frames used on the kennel kits. If the posts were 2 3/8" you could cut them flush with the cement slab and insert (sleeve)1 5/8" line posts into the post holes created by the old posting and re-cement them in place. Smaller diameter replacement tension bands,gate latch and related hardware would be needed. For those of you that have a gap opening between your fence end post and house you can fill the gap opening with a fence end spacer, they cane be found online Dog-safety.com


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 20, 2014)

These OPs mostly have gone to the Great Beyond but lurkers might still benefit.


----------



## Archena (Jul 21, 2014)

No, no, still here. Other projects took priority and I was very sick for a while so I haven't had much occasion to post.

And no, I never fixed the silly thing. I only have two dogs now and I no longer need the gate. I'll get to it eventually...


----------



## Archena (Jul 21, 2014)

Fence4ndspacer said:


> If your dog kennel was installed in a cement slab base, it may be a kennel installed by a contractor or individual using regular fencing materials as opposed to one of those dog kennel panel kits. If this is the case the gate posts may be the regular 2 3/8" posts as opposed to the smaller rail frames used on the kennel kits. If the posts were 2 3/8" you could cut them flush with the cement slab and insert (sleeve)1 5/8" line posts into the post holes created by the old posting and re-cement them in place. Smaller diameter replacement tension bands,gate latch and related hardware would be needed. For those of you that have a gap opening between your fence end post and house you can fill the gap opening with a fence end spacer, they cane be found online Dog-safety.com



Thanks, I will definitely look into it!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 21, 2014)

Archena said:


> No, no, still here. Other projects took priority and I was very sick for a while so I haven't had much occasion to post.
> 
> And no, I never fixed the silly thing. I only have two dogs now and I no longer need the gate. I'll get to it eventually...



Hope you're feeling better.  I didn't much mind hospitals until I became a patient in one.  

I have a 2003 pickup and I intended to put a radio into it.  That was 11 years ago. . .

The record I heard was 17 years for a guy who was supposed to move doors from the garage to the basement.  :


----------



## nealtw (Jul 21, 2014)

Archena said:


> No, no, still here. Other projects took priority and I was very sick for a while so I haven't had much occasion to post.
> 
> And no, I never fixed the silly thing. I only have two dogs now and I no longer need the gate. I'll get to it eventually...



Glad you are feeling better, or hope you are feeling better which ever applies.


----------



## Archena (Jul 23, 2014)

I am feeling better - a lot better! Thanks, everyone!


----------

